# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Nile sustanon 250 fake?

## muaythaiguy76

i have 2 different lot numbers 94466 and 94465they are pretty much the same other than the 94466 doesnt have a green break off taper, also the vial is a bit larger and the printing is also a bit larger ,the 250 mg has no/1ML on itand the 94466 and exp date of 10/08 are in black at the bottom it does not rub off easily but if you rub on it it will start to fade but the other writing does not ? are both fakes or either?

----------


## msu16366

A picture would help, but i had the same batch and exp date. They are real, however I believe they are underdosed. I would take an extra amp per week to make up for it.

----------


## muaythaiguy76

which batch? 94465 or 94466?? the 94466 is the one im worried of being a fake how do i post a image on here im new to this

----------


## muaythaiguy76

also this is my first cycle of 12 weeks and im taking 125 mg eod so what would be the easiest way to get in another amp in the 7 day period? take a full amp eod?

----------


## Seajackal

Be practic man post them both so you will be clearer with your doubts for
both of the batches.

----------


## muaythaiguy76

how do i post a picture?

----------


## muaythaiguy76



----------


## SVTMuscle*

there is the picture..

----------


## muaythaiguy76

the one im most worried about being a fake?

----------


## Seajackal

Can't see the pics??? You can go advanced post and choose the "manage
attachment" button then search the pic in your PC and then choose it and
press upload button then submit the post.

----------


## muaythaiguy76

the 2nd one is the one i was thinking was probably fake?

----------


## Seajackal

You got it right bro that's really fake man sorry for the loss bro!  :Frown:

----------


## muaythaiguy76

any tips on confronting the source? because i am planning on talking to him tomorow and i am pissed

----------


## muaythaiguy76

wow im not ussually a violent person but this really pisses me off that this guy would rip me off

----------


## Seajackal

Tell him that it should be NILE Co. not NILE CO. plus batches are not silk
screened they are stamped instead. Good luck for you and for him....ouch!

----------


## SVTMuscle*

i'd be more concerned with injecting myself with some unknown substance.. 
but, you better bring hell to his ass brother!

----------


## msu16366

was this a well known source, via the net, or a hometown loser,
if it was a source one of us could of used, pm a mod so are community can take further action.

----------


## muaythaiguy76

hometown i called him and he doesnt awnser so well see what happens :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## muaythaiguy76

well he called i talked to him and explained about how it was fake his response was that he doesnt get it hiself he gets it from another guy wrapped up allready 
and says that he will try to see whats up and that if he cant refund them he will give me a discount on the next batch i get ? :Shrug:  


sucks because in a town this small hes the only provider i know of.

Can't ask for sources bro. Thanks.
Seajackal.

----------


## Seajackal

Bro tell him that if he doesn't refund you for those ones you will throw his
name over AR and no joke he's gonna lose all his hometown customers when
they see it. (Off course his name won't be up cuz we don't have a scammer
list any longer but that may help you). Kick his ass in my name bro as I hate
scammers specially those pussies who always get an excuse like I got from
someone else so I can't control what I get. BS.

----------


## TheChap

Here's a pic of fake sustanon going around thailand , handed out to pharmacies by the thai fda.

----------


## TheChap

And the one for deca .

----------


## TheChap

And testoviron

----------


## MadRussian

> Here's a pic of fake sustanon going around thailand , handed out to pharmacies by the thai fda.


What makes you think that it's a fake?

----------


## Xtralarg

> And testoviron



Thats ancient,check out the exp date!

This is thier latest stuff

----------


## Seajackal

> Thats ancient,check out the exp date!
> 
> This is thier latest stuff


No bro The Chap's pics are Karachi's testoviron depot, man I can't believe that
those are fake cuz they worked excelent to me.

----------


## MadRussian

Next week I'll get Sust250 from Thailand and we can check them.

----------

